# Geekvape Obelisk FC - Charges in 15 minutes



## Hooked (8/4/21)

https://www.ecigarettedirect.co.uk/ashtray-blog/2021/04/geekvape-obelisk-fc-120-review.html



Geekvape may have come up with a solution [to the battery running out quickly] with the upcoming Geekvape Obelisk 120 FC. (FC, as you might guess, stands for Fast Charging.)

The new Geekvape Obelisk 120 FC is a compact, credible vape mod which delivers good performance...

The Obelisk has a respectable 3700 mAh capacity. Yet now we have a sample, we can confirm the battery really does have a ridiculously quick charging time of just 15 minutes. 

*How does it work?*
As with other fast charging solutions, the Geekvape Obelisk uses PD (power delivery). 

PD is a specification that enables two devices to communicate with one another. In effect, the devices talk to each other to find out how much power can be safely transferred. In addition to making charging safer, it can also speed up the charging process. 

PD can also be used to charge devices at higher wattages, which means they charge at higher speeds. 

It’s widely used in phone devices, but usually at lower wattages. For example, the Apple iPhone 11 charges at 18 watts, while the Samsung Galaxy S20 charges at up to 45 watts. Chinese companies have been leading the technology here, with devices charging at up to 120 watts. 

The Obelisk itself charges at 65 watts, resulting in the incredibly fast charging speeds we experienced. 

*How long does the Obelisk battery last?*
Geekvape estimates the fully-charged battery will last two days. We found that it lasted a bit less with heavy use at 55 watts – a still respectable one day. But it hardly matters when it charges so fast. 

Geekvape also states that the Obelisk 120 FC has an incredibly long battery life with one million puffs at 60W. Obviously, we haven’t managed to test this, and this is an estimate based on the durability of the battery and the circuit, not on machine testing.

*It’s also a power bank!*
The Obelisk 120 FC also comes with another neat feature – OTG Reverse Charge. 

Reverse charge means you can use the device to charge other devices such as mobile phones.

In practice, this means it can act as a power bank as well as a vape mod. 

The device also utilises USB PD for charging other devices. 

Do note this will only work with other devices which have PD functionality. This is usually indicated by a PD sticker. Devices without PD functionality will be charged up at their normal speed. 

*Low charging temperatures*
PD also works in other ways in the Geekvape Obelisk 120 FC. Working together with the upgraded chip in the mod, the device delivers a low maximum charging temperature of 48.5 C. This again increases the safety of the charging. 

While this post is primarily about the mod, the included Zeus tank does deserve a mention too – not least because it has been rated the best sub-ohm vape tank on the market by some reviewers. 

The Zeus tank comes with large ports in the coil which makes it perfect for high VG vaping. 

The neat e-liquid troughs around the filling hole help capture any errant e-liquid and show a nice attention to detail. It also comes with precise dual airflow control. All in all, it’s a great option for Direct-Lung vapers who like serious clouds of vapour.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------

